# Kobe Bryant Hit With Lawsuit In A Memphis Court



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Last Update: 11/14/2006 5:17:12 PM

A Memphis-area man claims Kobe Bryant deliberately hit him with an elbow during a Memphis Grizzlies vs. Los Angeles Lakers game at the FedExForum on November 14, 2005. The suit asks for at least $75,000 in damages.

On November 14, 2005, Plaintiff, Bill Geeslin, was a spectator attending a National Basketball Association (“NBA”) professional basketball game between the Memphis Grizzlies basketball team and the Los Angeles Lakers basketball team.

During the course of the game between the Memphis Grizzlies and Los Angeles Lakers, Kobe Bryant left the basketball court and entered the spectators’ section where Bill Geeslin was sitting and landed on Mr. Geeslin. While Defendant was on Mr. Geeslin in the spectators’ section, the Defendant committed assault and battery and engaged in extreme and outrageous conduct when the Defendant, without provocation, violently struck Mr. Geeslin with the Defendant’s elbow, causing Mr. Geeslin injury and damages. 

http://www.myeyewitnessnews.com/new...ntent_id=b7216660-df3e-4433-9219-36e17d37659d


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mike Miller should have filed one of these as well.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Mike Miller should have filed one of these as well.



Your the fan arent you Rawse?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Unique said:


> Your the fan arent you Rawse?


Yes Unique I did it. The laker forum is the best forum eveeeeeer.

High 5!


:biggrin:


....Im pretty sure thats what you meant anyways

-Unique


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Took him a year to file a lawsuit. :rofl:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LOL, someone should give the guy a box of tampons as his settlement.

Reminds me of the dude who got hit by a ball at the wolves game and then left in a wheelchair.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

What a waste. Kobe could instead ask theflyballa to knock this guy off for him. Quick and quiet. the Lakers don't need these distractions.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> LOL, someone should give the guy a box of tampons as his settlement.


From the sounds of it, they should hook him up with the SUPER ABSORBENT kind! :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Someone look up his number. We'll have like 200 pizzas delivered to his house.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Someone look up his number. We'll have like 200 pizzas delivered to his house.


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Someone look up his number. We'll have like 200 pizzas delivered to his house.


 rofl, i found his number. gotta love the internet.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Someone look up his number. We'll have like 200 pizzas delivered to his house.


poor guy its like a grand in pizza fees...+ delivery...hes ****ed


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great another lawsuit


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

This one is gonna die out quick, just someone looking for easy money.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

If it's true, then it's about time he said something about it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

some partial video of the incident

http://www.wreg.com/Global/story.asp?S=5682320


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This guy should be put in jail.

I hope Kobe counter sues him for something or other.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Rawse said:


> C'mon, you know I'd come up with something better than $75K in damages.
> 
> I'd have him pay my medical bill and then have the courts force him to make 10 posts a day on BBB.net as a Shaq homer or something.



:laugh:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Sean said:


> some partial video of the incident
> 
> http://www.wreg.com/Global/story.asp?S=5682320


lol what a ***


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

o boo hoo, the basketball man touched me.

cry me a freaking river.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

omg Kobe elbowed the **** out of that man!


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

jk


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rawse said:


> C'mon, you know I'd come up with something better than $75K in damages.
> 
> I'd have him pay my medical bill and then have the courts force him to make 10 posts a day on BBB.net as a Shaq homer or something.


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's hard to feed your family when Kobe takes away your livelihood.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Kobe kicked me the other day, I want my money too. 
Another priceless person try to get media attention and some cash.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

BOO HOO

Get over and leave the damn man alone.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't care what anyone says, this is rawse's doing.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

this is bullshi* man. I saw the video. He should actully file law suit on NBAfor not keeping nets or some kind of protection. pure bullsht


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn if he is gonna try to get some easy money from a gazillionaire atleast come up with something better geesh...
:laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

...


[url=http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakerep16nov16 said:


> *Bryant responds to fan's suit*
> By Steve Springer, Times Staff Writer
> November 16, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Another son of a ***** trying to get on the money boat.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hah just watched the video.. that was funny.. what is this man thinking?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

What a joke! Unfortunately, the Kobe-hating media is licking their lips over this one. :curse:


----------

